# too cold to breed????



## mosborn3 (Sep 23, 2006)

hello, everybody, im very new at this wholeforum thing so please bear with me. i have decided (after muchtyhinking) that i am going to breed mini rex's. my rabbits are keptoutside and i was wondering if you guess could give me a few tips andtell me if its too cold for the babys now.


----------



## RogerL (Sep 23, 2006)

I breedin thewinter in a space that is heated just enough to keep

the water from freezing. I live in New Hampshire and we can get some

pretty cold weather but I don't have any problems with the kits getting

cold.

I would think it would be better though to bring them into an enclosed

space like a garage, shed or your basement to keep them away from

drafts.

Good Luck!

Roger


----------



## jasptobes (Oct 24, 2006)

*mosborn3 wrote:*


> hello, everybody, im very new at this whole forum thing soplease bear with me. i have decided (after much tyhinking) that i amgoing to breed mini rex's. my rabbits are kept outside and i waswondering if you guess could give me a few tips and tell me if its toocold for the babys now.




Hi mosborn3,

Respectfully, it would not be a good idea to breed rabbits now, at all.It's not normal for rabbits, and both the mother and kits would sufferif you're breeding outside. I say this after 25 years of experience. 

I would also reconsider breeding at all. There are so many abandonedrabbits out there needing homes - every rabbit that you breed takes apotential home away from another foster rabbit. I don't mean tolecture, because I'm sure you have a good heart. The thing is- are yougoing to keep all of the bunnies, and have them spayed or neutered?Would you feel comfortable selling them or giving them away to someonewho knows nothing about rabbits, and decides they don't want them aftera few weeks? And brings them to the pound to be put to sleep or turnsthem loose in the wild?

I'm sure I don't speak for everyone on this forum, and I'm a new member too! As to what you're saying...I've been there. 

Welcome :bunnydance:


----------



## RogerL (Oct 24, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with breeding in the winter as long as precautions

are taken! My rabbits do not suffer by being bred in the winter. They suffer

more having litters in the summer. That is why I limit summer breedings.

Mosborn3 cannot show rabbits that she gets from a shelter! They are 

altered and not allowed to be shown.

RogerL


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2006)

mosborn3 - Are your rabbits outside in hutchesor in a building? If they are NOT in a building where thetemp NEVER get below freezing, I would recommend waiting.Breeding in the winter is tough because you don't want the babiesfreezing. Roger is right, bring them in to a warmerplace. But be sure that you do not put them back outsideuntil spring because the temperature change will send them into shockand kill them.

This is really the main reason breeders sometimes can't or won't breed in the winter. Good Luck.

Sharon

P.S. Are you going to get into showing them? Are you a member of the ARBA (American Rabbit Breeders Assoc.)?


----------



## flemishr2cool (Oct 24, 2006)

You are also assuming your rabbits will breed,many rabbits will not breed in the winter, it is natural for them tobreed in the spring, they know they cannot raise a litter if it is toocold out. If we breed in the winter, the doe is moved inside the houseor if it is a Flemish Giant we hook up heat lamps, granted the rabbitsare already in an insulated garage so it doesn't get that cold. If Iwere you, as a first time breeder with outdoor rabbits, I would waituntil spring, the chances of the litter dying are greater in thewinter, and its not fun losing a litter of babies. 

Julia


----------



## mosborn3 (Oct 24, 2006)

i already breed. she should ahve the babies in the next few days. she was due yesterday. i will keep you updtated.


----------

